# OpenVox A810 dahdi driver



## zirias@ (May 10, 2018)

Some time ago, I bought an OpenVox A810 PCIe card for my new server, to continue using old POTS phones with IP telephony. Where I bought it, it was claimed to work with Linux and FreeBSD. Unfortunately, I then had to wait very long for my new DSL line at the new home ... now it's too late to return the card and I just found out it's only supported for Linux by the manufacturer. They distribute their dahdi drivers as a modified dahdi source package for Linux.

I could of course use a Linux vm now, but I'd prefer to have it run directly on FreeBSD. So I thought I might be able to somehow integrate the modified source into the misc/dahdi-kmod port. Not having any experience with driver code on FreeBSD and *very* little on Linux, this will probably be quite challenging. Did anyone do this work before and would be willing to share the result with me? 

For completeness, here's how the card is shown by `pciconf -lv`:

```
none5@pci0:5:0:0:    class=0x078000 card=0x00011b74 chip=0x08101b74 rev=0x14 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'OpenVox Communication Co. Ltd.'
    class      = simple comms
```


----------



## zirias@ (May 10, 2018)

Minor update -- turns out the OpenVox driver is quite large using a lot of Linux-specific kernel API  Using the modifications of misc/dahdi-kmod as a template for porting didn't get me very far. For now, I'll try the "easy" way setting up a Linux vm, but this issue will be on my backlog (still, if anybody already did this, that would be amazing ....)


----------

